# Pilgrim GTA by Digiflavor



## Schnappie (12/5/17)

Another RDTA but with a topfill cap...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SparMan (13/5/17)

Anyone stocking it here, by any chance?


----------



## Silver (13/5/17)

SparMan said:


> Anyone stocking it here, by any chance?



Hi @SparMan - if you want vendors to reply, please ask that in the "who has stock" subforum where they are allowed to reply directly. This thread forms part of the general forum, so vendors are not allowed to respond here with stock requests

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

